# Long Fire (Extended warmth for overnight)



## MikeK85 (Sep 5, 2014)

Not my video. 

I've had pretty good luck with these for cold weather camping. There's a learning curve, and a bit of prep involved so don't wait last minute to rely on this.


----------



## hobotrucker (Sep 6, 2014)

Good Video! Just wondering about the Heat factor, though. You'd pretty much have to lie right next to it in order to stay warm all night. Nevertheless, it would be a great fire to keep aflame in order to light other fire(s).


----------



## blackwave (Sep 7, 2014)

What about that neat thing where you fill a big drinking mug with boiling water and put it under the blankets at your feet? that keeps you pretty warm.
Also if you go a few nights absorbing the cold, like picture winter in shorts and t for a couple days a week, shivering, your body will adjust sort of like a survival mechanism & you'll become alot warmer at night, or whenever you sleep.


----------



## skillpore (Dec 27, 2014)

Upside Down Fire


----------

